# I am gutted



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

We did all the hard yards. Produced one of the greatest wins in playoff history. After 2 7/8 games we looked like the NBA champs. And all of a sudden...we have to start analysing where it all went wrong.

I feel like ****, and I was tough I would go beat the **** out of someone


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> We did all the hard yards. Produced one of the greatest wins in playoff history. After 2 7/8 games we looked like the NBA champs. And all of a sudden...we have to start analysing where it all went wrong.
> 
> I feel like ****, and I was tough I would go beat the **** out of someone


Feel the same here (except for the "beat the **** out of someone" part).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... hate to say that I understand completely how you feel.

Great series with Memphis

Incredible series with San Antonio

Mediocre series with Phoenix Suns

Lost 4 games in the row to Miami.........


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Feel the same here (except for the "beat the **** out of someone" part).


That should have read "if I was tough I would beat the **** out of someone". As I am not, I will have ti take out my anger on Republicans on Sean hannity's chat forum


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> We did all the hard yards. Produced one of the greatest wins in playoff history. After 2 7/8 games we looked like the NBA champs. And all of a sudden...we have to start analysing where it all went wrong.
> 
> I feel like ****, and I was tough I would go beat the **** out of someone


yo funkyzeit mit Matt is the best name ive ever seen!!! can't wait for next Ali G season


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> yo funkyzeit mit Matt is the best name ive ever seen!!! can't wait for next Ali G season


I doubt that even Borat could make me laugh at the moment.

This is like when I went out with the hottest girl Id ever seen for 2 weeks before she dumped me. I got a taste, but this only left me desperate for more, which I didnt get


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, this definitely sucks. What a letdown. Mavs, join the Colts.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, this definitely sucks. What a letdown. Mavs, join the Colts.


LOL... what a great analogy!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, this definitely sucks. What a letdown. Mavs, join the Colts.


Hey we have one up on the Colts. At least we got to the Championship with our improved defense. It just disappeared the last 4 games of the finals.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Hey we have one up on the Colts. At least we got to the Championship with our improved defense. It just disappeared the last 4 games of the finals.


Hey! I never noticed Damp made top 10 on your Overrated Player list...


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Hey! I never noticed Damp made top 10 on your Overrated Player list...


Yeah, he has been there since I made the list. Almost worked his way off of it. But the list has died since I can't think of anyone else to put on it. Help me please. 

OT: Finally got to 1,000 post!!!!! Yet the Mavs still lost....Damnit!!!!


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Yeah, he has been there since I made the list. Almost worked his way off of it. But the list has died since I can't think of anyone else to put on it. Help me please.
> 
> OT: Finally got to 1,000 post!!!!! Yet the Mavs still lost....Damnit!!!!


Dare I say Josh Howard?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Yeah, he has been there since I made the list. Almost worked his way off of it. But the list has died since I can't think of anyone else to put on it. Help me please.
> 
> OT: Finally got to 1,000 post!!!!! Yet the Mavs still lost....Damnit!!!!


i thought KVH should be higher up than Damp.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nevermind. KVH is just over-PAID. lol


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nevermind. KVH is just over-PAID. lol


You want him on there then you got it. WAIT... he won't be over-PAID next year so he can't be on the list.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Dare I say Josh Howard?


You said it.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

SMDre said:


> You said it.



Well....defnsively he was great...his help was awesome, and nobody can really defend Wade...but his shot was horrible. He needs to shoot 1000 jumpers a day over the offseason.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> You said it.


No way Josh is overrated. He's the best bang-for-the-buck on Mav's roster.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Well....defnsively he was great...his help was awesome, and nobody can really defend Wade...but his shot was horrible. He needs to shoot 1000 jumpers a day over the offseason.


I don't expect him to be on the list long, but next year I think his shot will be a lot better (not to mention his floater in the lane) and he may average 16-20 ppg next year if he stays healthy.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> No way Josh is overrated. He's the best bang-for-the-buck on Mav's roster.


True. What he makes this postseason will be about 1/5 of his yearly salary. He will get paid this offseason though.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> True. What he makes this postseason will be about 1/5 of his yearly salary. He will get paid this offseason though.


After a playoff performance he just had, how much "value" do you think he'll demand? Marquis Daniels levels? Even at 5.3M, he's a bargain.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> After a playoff performance he just had, how much "value" do you think he'll demand? Marquis Daniels levels? Even at 5.3M, he's a bargain.


No doubt higher than Quis. I would say almost 7-8 mil a year. Someone will offer it if we let him become a free agent.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> No doubt higher than Quis. I would say almost 7-8 mil a year. Someone will offer it if we let him become a free agent.


Maybe 40 mil for 5 years with majority of payout at year 4 and 5.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Maybe 40 mil for 5 years with majority of payout at year 4 and 5.


I can see that. Just hope he dosen't expect Marion money (maxed out deal). A lot of people are comparing him to Shawn.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He will want to win, he'll take the paycut to win IMO


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I can see that. Just hope he dosen't expect Marion money (maxed out deal). A lot of people are comparing him to Shawn.


ummm... then somebody needs to wake him up! LOL

Marion is a jaw-dropping jumping machine who doesn't hesitate to take it to the basket. Though Howard does have an edge on jump shooting....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think we need to get Josh a shooting coach and explain to him that getting to the basket is his forte...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> He will want to win, he'll take the paycut to win IMO


IMO, money talks at the end of day.

If Dallas offers 5 mil, and another team offers 8 mil, who would you pick?

That's a whole lot of dough.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah but for every mans dream to win I think he'd drop it. Payton and Zo did... And Jeffries could become a star on our team, he's very young


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> And Jeffries could become a star on our team, he's very young


We already have Diop, Damp and Griff who are not offensive threats. He is one too many IMO


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

But his defense is better than all of them (maybe not Diop) and would be great, he can slam it inside when you need him and has a jumpshot like Quisy


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

SMDre said:


> Hey we have one up on the Colts. At least we got to the Championship with our improved defense. It just disappeared the last 4 games of the finals.


our defense was actually fine...it was our offense that became barren...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Put Manu in that overrated list...and might as well put Shaq too.


----------

